# Ansel Adams: Playboy Interview



## cgw (Jul 30, 2022)

From 1983:









						Ansel Adams's Interview with Playboy
					

A look back at photographer Ansel Adams's 1983 interview with Playboy Magazine, a conversation that revealed a lot about his thoughts.




					petapixel.com


----------



## RacePhoto (Aug 2, 2022)

Ansel was always an interesting person. His initial ambition was to become a pianist. He produced ten volumes of technical manuals on photography, which are the most influential books ever written on the subject. Ansel liked the spotlight and at the same time, went all in for the wilderness and National Parks, Sierra Club, and was an activist for the same.

What I'm trying to get at, without writing a whole long biography is, his life was dedicated to science, art, the perfection of images, and the preservation of wilderness. He applied that science as well as the precision artistry, and the whole life dedication to what he saw and what he believed. An amazing combination of art, talent and vision.

 The part I always enjoyed about reading and viewing what he published was, he had a spark and sense of humor as well. Genius is like that. Above and beyond. Not all stuffy technology or rooted in bland facts, he was amusing as well as deeply dedicated.

Odd as it seems the Playboy interviews are some of the best in depth conversations of the time. The John Lennon interview was published as a paperback. Now I need to take the time to sit back and read the whole article.

Thank You


----------

